# Problem with amavis-new



## xwwu (Oct 2, 2013)

Dear *f*riends:

When I run `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/amavisd restart` then:


```
Stopping amavisd.
Waiting for PIDS: 36422.
```

for a very long time, long long after:


```
Starting amavisd.
```

*W*hat's the problem?

Thanks for your help.

log file is:


```
tail maillog
Oct  2 08:30:00 xxx postfix/pickup[34506]: F0F5F2E3B: uid=0 from=<root>
Oct  2 08:30:01 xxx postfix/cleanup[36479]: F0F5F2E3B: message-id=<20131002003000.F0F5F2E3B@asus.concord.bj.cn>
Oct  2 08:30:01 xxx postfix/qmgr[26766]: F0F5F2E3B: from=<root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx>, size=982, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct  2 08:30:01 xxx postfix/smtp[36481]:
  connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Oct  2 08:30:01 xxx postfix/smtp[36481]: F0F5F2E3B: to=<root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=0.15, delays=0.14/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred 
  (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Oct  2 08:30:03 xxx postfix/pickup[34506]: 9CDF72E9D: uid=0 from=<root>
Oct  2 08:30:03 xxx postfix/cleanup[36479]: 9CDF72E9D: message-id=<20131002003003.9CDF72E9D@asus.concord.bj.cn>
Oct  2 08:30:03 xxx postfix/qmgr[26766]: 9CDF72E9D: from=<root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx>, size=775, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct  2 08:30:03 xxx postfix/smtp[36481]: 
  connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Oct  2 08:30:03 xxx postfix/smtp[36481]: 9CDF72E9D: to=<root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=0.03, delays=0.03/0/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred 
  (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
```


----------



## Abriel (Oct 2, 2013)

I would check amavis.log. I have this file in /var/amavis/amavis.log


----------



## xwwu (Oct 3, 2013)

Dear @Abriel:

Thanks your help, but there are just


```
drwxr-x---   6 vscan  vscan   512 Oct  2 16:20 ./
drwxr-xr-x  32 root   wheel  1024 Oct  2 22:33 ../
drwx------   2 vscan  vscan   512 Oct  3 03:41 .spamassassin/
-rw-r-----   1 vscan  vscan     5 Oct  2 16:20 amavisd.pid
srwxr-x---   1 vscan  vscan     0 Oct  2 16:20 amavisd.sock=
drwxr-x---   2 vscan  vscan   512 Oct  2 16:20 db/
drwxr-x---   4 vscan  vscan   512 Oct  3 03:41 tmp/
drwxr-x---   2 vscan  vscan   512 Oct  2 11:38 var/
```

in /var/amavis/. No amavis.log.


----------



## johnblue (Oct 3, 2013)

xwwu said:
			
		

> in /var/amavis/. No amavis.log


Try:

`find / -name amavis.log`


----------



## Abriel (Oct 3, 2013)

Try something like that:
`grep log /usr/local/etc/amavisd.conf`
I have

```
$LOGFILE = "$MYHOME/amavis.log";
$log_level = 3;
$log_templ = '[? %#V |[? %#F |[?%#D|Not-Delivered|Passed]|BANNED name/type (%F)]|INFECTED (%V)], #
```


----------



## zodias (Oct 9, 2013)

You may find this link useful:

http://shisaa.jp/postset/mailserver-3.html


----------

